
With Google’s Old Guard Gone, CEO Sundar Pichai Has a Chance to Reset Culture - giansegato
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jilliandonfro/2020/01/12/with-googles-old-guard-gone-ceo-sundar-pichai-has-a-chance-to-reset-culture/
======
pasttense01
Pichai has been CEO of Google for over 4 years. And it has only been during
these last 4 years that so many complaints about Google's culture been made.

